# Looking for Input



## L&P (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi everyone

I've been a member for a couple of months and this is my first post (aside from my intro post) so I guess I've been "lurking". Yikes, I never pictured myself as a lurker! My only excuse is that I'm not in my right mind right now.

I am currently (and sadly... maybe even tragically) "poodleless". I had two lovely spoos until last June. That's when I lost my 15 year old girl. She had a happy, healthy and long life and it broke my heart to lose her. Thank goodness I had my younger girl and we comforted each other. It sounds very calculated but I "staggered" my dogs on purpose knowing that I'd need help getting through the loss. My younger, very sweet girl did her job - she helped me more than I can say even though she had just lost one of her toes to SCC. She lost another toe a couple of weeks later. She recovered well and in the winter I started to look for another pup to make us a pack of three again. Then on March 1st I found a mass in her mouth. It was SCC again and on March 17 after surgery and a trip to the The University of Guelph Animal Cancer Centre, I said good bye to her too. It's been miserable.

I planned never to be without the company of a funny, loving and loved standard but plans don't always work out. I know I need to find another pup (really, I NEED to find one) but it's hard to find a breeder when all I want is my girls - it's tough to live up to the memory of a well loved dog. I'd go back to my girls' breeders in a minute but one has passed on and the other has stopped breeding to focus on showing and judging.

I've been "out there" looking and have spoken to a lot of great breeders. After lots of communication with lots of very smart, helpful people (and a couple of nutbars), my "long list" has been whittled down to a "short list" of one. I've pretty much decided on a Vetset dog. One of my babes (the healthy and long-lived one) was sired by Am Ch BPIS Can Ch OTCh Vetset Ever Ready Am CD T.P. "Paul".

I'm comfortable with my decision but I'd love to hear from anyone out there who has had a Vetset dog. Feel free to PM me if you like.

Thanks in advance.

M.J.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I have absolutely no knowledge of this breeder, but I want to say that you are in my thoughts! I am so sorry for your loss of your wonderful girls! I hope that you find a new poodle to love and pamper soon!

Kindest Regards, 
Mindy


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Dr. Elly Holowaychuk of Vetset is a member of The Poodle Club of America, Inc. There is no higher standard in breeding than the Code of Ethics for PCA Members.

Am so sorry about your girls, but know that, as they were such individuals, so will the new pup be. And though it's always a fear, you'll discover you won't compare. Their inate intelligence and distinct quirks and personalities make them very much their own characters. So while you will always miss your girls, the new pup will take its own piece of your heart and help you heal.

Best wishes,


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## L&P (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks Tabatha

For the sentiments and for the "pep talk". I am currently staying with my sister who has an 18 month old standard. While her little sweetie shares some of the same "hijinks" and love of fun as my girls did, she is defintaley her own "person". I know my new pup will be too.

Also for the feedback about Elly - her reputation here in Canada is solid. I used to live in the same province as her but am about 4000 kms (2500 miles) away now. I am very happy to be on the list for one of her pups. I'm starting to get pretty excited - like a kid at christmas. I think I'm mostly trying to live vicariously through another vetset puppy owner to fill the gap (both the one between now and when I get a puppy and the one left by my girls).

It's comforting to hear form such great folks though - thanks again.

M.J.


----------



## L&P (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks Mindy for taking the time to send along such kind thoughts. It's good to know people understand.

M.J.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

How tragic! I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girls. 

I do hope your new pup will be everything you want, and more importantly, everything you need. But, to prove that, we must have pictures as soon as your pup comes into existance. 

Best of luck to you!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Maybe ask your old breeder for recommendations. She should know what you're looking for and also know quality dogs


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

NOLA Standards said:


> Dr. Elly Holowaychuk of Vetset is a member of The Poodle Club of America, Inc. There is no higher standard in breeding than the Code of Ethics for PCA Members.
> 
> Am so sorry about your girls, but know that, as they were such individuals, so will the new pup be. And though it's always a fear, you'll discover you won't compare. Their inate intelligence and distinct quirks and personalities make them very much their own characters. So while you will always miss your girls, the new pup will take its own piece of your heart and help you heal.
> 
> ...


Very wise statements, Tabatha. 

I share your sorrow at the loss of your dear girls. It is miserable, indeed, to go through this type of loss. I firmly believe your new pup will aid in the healing. When your new pup arrives we will all celebrate with you. (((Hugs))). Looking forward to seeing pictures of the homecoming and of your future adventures.

Viking Queen


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

as many as I have lost, I still love them all and they all were different in one way or another. I also stagger my TP for the same reason, I could not stand to be without one. It is much easier and less expensive with one, but I always keep at least 2, and sometimes 3


----------



## L&P (Mar 23, 2015)

*It's been a while*

I thought I'd update - not really an active member but I am so happy with my pup...

I did end up getting a Vetset puppy and am glad I did. She's wonderful. So different than my other girls but she makes missing them much easier. I love her to bits. She does occasionally remind me of her great, great auntie but she's definitely her own dog.

Here's a couple of pics - one was taken during her first week with me and the other was a few weeks ago when she finished her puppy classes.

Thanks for all your input.

Megan


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congrats on your new girl! She's certainly a beauty, and definitely has the 'poodle head tilt' down pat! LOL! You must share her with us!!!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Welcome back, Megan! Your new girl is absolutely gorgeous. Please stick around and tell us all about her


----------



## vegas (Jul 5, 2014)

She is a beauty!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

What a beautiful puppy! Please do stop in often and keep us updated on her. Are you planning to show? or do any kind of competitions with her? Or just a perfect pet?


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What a beauty! Congratulations on your new puppy. Best wishes for fun times ahead and many, many years together.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

What a beautiful girl! What is her name? I am partial to blacks, of course, and she is a stunner!

I would also love to see photos of your other precious girls, if you feel comfortable sharing them.

Hugs and I am so happy for you!


----------

